# Raideliikenne > Junat >  DB-konserni - rautateidemme toivo?

## JE

Tälläkin keskustelupalstalla on ajoittain ollut puheena Saksan valtiollinen rautatieyhtiö DB AG ja sen suunnitelmat laajentaa toimintaansa tännekin tavaraliikenteen vapautuessa kilpailulle. Ihanteellista olisikin, jos DB kiinnostuisi rautateiden tavaraliikenteestä myös Suomessa ja siten osaltaan antaisi rautatiekuljetuksille lisää mahdollisuuksia.

Kysymys kuitenkin kuuluu, onko DB enää kovinkaan kiinnostunut rautatieliikenteestä. Tytäryhtiö Railion Denmarkin tulevaisuus Tanskassa ei näytä valoisalta, ja myös Saksassa on keskusteltu yhtiön tulevaisuudensuunnitelmista.

Die Zeit -lehti omassa kirjoituksessaan pohtii konsernin tulevaisuutta. Tekstissä on tiettyjä parodisiakin aineksia, mutta siitä käy ilmi ainakin seuraavaa:
DB on kiinnostunut laajenemaan logistiikkayritykseksi, joka kattaa kaikki liikennemuodot, ei vain rautatiet. Tähän osaltaan liittyy myös suunnitelma siirtää pääkonttori Berliinistä Hampuriin.Yhtiö aikoo listautua pörssiin, ja tämä asettaa rautatiepuolen heikoimmin kannattavat toiminnot uhanalaisiksi entistä selkeämmin. "Personenfernverkehr und Güterverkehr sind defizitär, und deswegen sieht Mehdorn die Zukunft für seine Bahn nicht primär auf der Schiene. " Tuo kommentti vihjaa, että pääjohtaja Mehdorn on ei pidä rautatieliikennettä ensisijaisena.Toistaiseksi DB omistaa myös radat. Ennen mahdollista yksityistämistä (kokonaan tai osittain) on päätettävä, erotetaanko radanpito yhtiöstä erilleen.Kokonaisuutena antaa sen kuvan, että DB on ytimeltään edelleen ratojensa yksinvaltias, täysin VR:ään verrattavissa oleva laitos sillä erolla, että DB omistaa ratansa itse. Onko DB valmis Suomen markkinoille, nimenomaan raideliikenteen harjoittajana? Sen vain aika voi selvittää.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Niinpä, ans kattoo miten käy.

Turkulaisesta perspektiivistä DB:n mielenkiinto on, että sen tytäryhtiö Schenkerille tehdään multi-modaaliterminaali Turun satamaan. Tämä viittaa siihen, että DB on ainakin jossakin määrin käynnistämässä tavarajunaliikennettä Suomessa tukipisteenään Turku.

Suomen olosuhteet poikkeavat keski-Euroopasta ja Tanskasta neljästä syystä rautatieliikennettä suosivaan suuntaan:
Lähes kaikki länsisuunnan ulkomaankauppa kulkee meritse, jolloin se luonnostaan keskittyy "junan kokoisiksi" eriksi.Kuljetusetäisyydet Suomessa ovat moninkertaiset keskiarvoon verrattuna.Rahdista suuri osa on raaka-aineita tai keskittyy muutamiin tehtaisiin tai keskittymiin.Venäjän liikenne on rautateillä.DB:n artikkelissa kiintoisaa on lähiliikenteen merkitys konsernin rahasampona.  Asia on lisäksi tähän tapaan: kilpailun merkitys Saksassa on pääosin hintatason pitäminen realistisena sekä liikenne sellaisissa markkinaraoissa, joissa DB ei pärjää (kuten duoraitiotiet).

Kilpailun tuomasta tilanteesta muutama oma arvio:
Tavaraliikenteessä suurilla logistiikkakonserneilla (kuten DB:llä) voi olla selvä merkitys. Samoin teollisuuden omat yhtiöt tai sivuratanyrkkipajat ovat todennäköisiä.Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenne on ainoa kokonaisuus, josta muut kansainväliset kuten ex-Connex tai DSB ovat kiinnostuneita.Muun Suomen paikallisjunaliikenne toteutuu vain jos perustetaan suomalaisin voimin paikallisia rautatieyhtiöitä - kuten Saksassakin on pikkuradoille tehty.Paikallisjunaliikenteen elpyminen esim. Tampereen ja Turun seuduilla edellyttää EU:n palveluasetusesityksen myötä kilpailua joka toteutetaan siten, että alue takaa kalustohankinnat (leasingilla tai ilman) ja vain operointi kilpailutetaan.

----------


## JE

> Lähes kaikki länsisuunnan ulkomaankauppa kulkee meritse, jolloin se luonnostaan keskittyy "junan kokoisiksi" eriksi.Kuljetusetäisyydet Suomessa ovat moninkertaiset keskiarvoon verrattuna.Rahdista suuri osa on raaka-aineita tai keskittyy muutamiin tehtaisiin tai keskittymiin.Venäjän liikenne on rautateillä.


Tuossa on tosiaan paljon tekijöitä DB:nkin hyväksi. DB:hän oli halukas ostamaan Green Cargon Ruotsista, joten tuo Turun terminaalikin toivon mukaan on osa vakavampaakin projektia kuin pelkkää jään kokeilua kepillä.




> Pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenne on ainoa kokonaisuus, josta muut kansainväliset kuten ex-Connex tai DSB ovat kiinnostuneita.Muun Suomen paikallisjunaliikenne toteutuu vain jos perustetaan suomalaisin voimin paikallisia rautatieyhtiöitä - kuten Saksassakin on pikkuradoille tehty.


En siitä Die Zeitin artikkelista paikallisliikenneasioita juuri siteerannut, koska ko. firma tuskin tänne niissä aikeissa tulee. Toki täysin ulkopuolisiakaan eivät ole, koska ovat Tukholman seudulle (SL:lle) vuokranneet lähijuniaan. Yleisesti tuohon paikallisliikenteen tulevaisuuteen voi sanoa, että mitä useampia toimijoita, sitä paremmat edellytykset hintatasolla pysyä kohtuun rajoissa vaikeinakin aikoina. Sikäli tilanne meillä eroaa Ruotsista ja Norjasta, että samankaltaisen kaluston, maantieteellisten syiden yms. takia ne ovat kuin yksi markkina, ja sen rajan yli pienenkin firman on helppo levittäytyä. Me taas olemme täällä hiukan eristyksissä, joten vain ekspansiivisimmat (DSB ja ranskalaiset) lienevät edes tuosta YTV-puuhailusta kiinnostuneet. Connex/Veoliahan on Ruotsissa tosin kisannut myös maaseudun paikallisliikenteestä, ajoittain menestykselläkin, joten kyllä heidän halpa (tasokkuudesta en sano mitään) palvelunsa lienee ennemmin tai myöhemmin tarjolla sisä-Suomenkin radoille.

----------


## vompatti

> Toistaiseksi DB omistaa myös radat. Ennen mahdollista yksityistämistä (kokonaan tai osittain) on päätettävä, erotetaanko radanpito yhtiöstä erilleen.


Eikös joku EU:n rautatiepaketti vaadi radanpidon erottamista liikennöinnistä? Tämä koskisi siis valtion ratoja, ei yksityisratoja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Eikös joku EU:n rautatiepaketti vaadi radanpidon erottamista liikennöinnistä? Tämä koskisi siis valtion ratoja, ei yksityisratoja.


Saksassa valtion rataverkko on DB - konsernissa eriytetty omaksi yhtiökseen DB Netz:iksi. DB Netzin rataverkkoa saavat käyttää kaikki Saksassa voimassa olevan toimiluvan omaavat rautatieliikennöitsijät:

DB Netz:in sivu (saksaksi)

Sama koskee yksityisiä (= useimmiten kunnallisia tai osavaltiollisia) rautatieyhtiöitä.

Ymmärtääkseni tämä täyttää EU:n rautatiepaketin ehdot. On kuitenkin mahdollista, että rataverkko on myöhemmin tarkoitus erottaa myös konsernista.

DB Netz:in rata- ja asemankäyttömaksu on selvästi korkeampi kuin RHK:n taso (Suomen taso on vain n. 10-15% radan ylläpitokuluista). Ilmeisesti se kattaa koko ylläpidon, koska sekä AVG (Karlsruhen duoraitiotieyhtiö) että Prignitzer Eisenbahn ovat sekä vuokranneet että ostaneet DB Netzin ratoja itselleen ylläpidettäväksi - eli ne katsovat, että voivat itse hoitaa radat edullisemmin kuin ratamaksu.

----------


## JE

Radanpito ei mielestäni ole erotettu liikennöinnistä, jos sama konserni on vastuussa. DB Netz on toki erillinen tytäryhtiö VR-Radan tavoin, mutta silti hyvin riippuvainen konsernista. Kun yksityinen yhtiö oli aloittamassa makuujunaliikennettä Malmöstä Berliiniin, DB Netz pani kapuloita rattaisiin uskomatonta tahtia. Miksi? Ei minkään muun vuoksi kuin siksi, että silläkin on omistajaohjauksensa, ja omistaja (DB) ei juuri sillä hetkellä uutta toimijaa halunnut. DB Netz joutui toki asiassa taipumaan, ja monilla kymmenillä yksityisillähän on Saksassa DB:n verkolla toimiluvat.

----------

